# CPC-A seeks entry level position in Dallas/Ft. Worth area



## skhiett (Oct 16, 2011)

October 7, 2011

Dear Director of Human Resources/Coding Manager,
I have been a radiation therapist for the past sixteen years.  I started contemplating a career change approximately a year and a half ago.  In the past fourteen months, I have been studying with DeVry University.  Throughout my studies, I found that I thoroughly enjoyed the classes focused on medical coding.  I recently passed the Certified Professional Coder exam offered through the American Academy of Professional Coders.  I am seeking an entry level position as a medical coder. 
I believe my attention to detail, experience in the medical field, ability to maintain patient confidentiality, knowledge of medical terminology, and commitment to continuing my education would be an asset to your organization.  I am eager to learn, dependable, and ready to transition into a new career field that I am passionate about.
I would greatly appreciate the opportunity to demonstrate how my capabilities and talents could benefit your organization.  Thank you for reviewing my credentials. If I can provide any additional information, please feel free to contact me at 928-814-1994.  I look forward to hearing from you in the near future.

Sincerely,

Stephanie Hiett


----------



## nrichard (Oct 18, 2011)

*Just a thought*

If I had your background I would try to get some education in Interventional Radiology, and see about sitting for the CIRCC .You would be more easily employable just starting out in the field, as well as highly desirable.  (From what I understand these are some of the highest paid coding positions as well)


----------



## skhiett (Oct 21, 2011)

*Thank you for the feedback*

Thank you so much for the feedback. I will definitely look into interventional radiology


----------



## jmessplay (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Stephanie,

Your letter was so well written it caught my eye. I too am transitioning from one career to another, and was wondering if you found a job or x-ternship yet. I am looking for either opportunity, but not sure what will get my foot in the door...... Just passed the CPC two weeks ago. Julie Messplay


----------

